# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Der erste Teaser zum Spin-Off ist da



## Darkmoon76 (5. Februar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Der erste Teaser zum Spin-Off ist da* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Der erste Teaser zum Spin-Off ist da*


----------



## Wamboland (5. Februar 2018)

1. Böser Rechtschreibfehler im deutschen Teaser. 
2. Im US Teaser steht diesen Sommer, im deutschen "diese" Frühjahr - was denn nun? ^^
3. Der Teaser macht mir zumindest Lust auf mehr ...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2018)

der Film kommt im Mai, Frühjahr passt also


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Raumschiffe: check. Cooler Sound: check. Wird im Kino geguckt, da gibt's kein Vertun. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß Elton Drittesreich oder wie der heißt seine Sache gut macht. So schlecht wird er schon nicht sein. Außerdem war gutes Schauspielern bei den Sternenkriegen eh noch nie so wichtig.


----------



## kurosawa (5. Februar 2018)

...der Elton war schon beim Raab....ehhhm...reset! 
in Hail, Caesar! ein schauspielerisches Highlight.

Mir gefällt insbesondere der Beginn des trailers....choose your branch...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Elton Drittesreich oder wie der heißt




Ayden Ehrenreich heißt der Schauspieler der den jungen Han Solo spielt


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ayden Ehrenreich heißt der Schauspieler der den jungen Han Solo spielt



Mir egal, Hauptsache, er schafft den Korsalflug in weniger als 12 Flöhen pro Panzer. "Parsec" macht hier keinen Sinn, denn 1 Parsec ~ 3,26 Lichtjahre, das ist also eine Längen- und keine Zeiteinheit. Ein klassischer Drehbuch-Fail. Immer wenn wir vergessen haben, die Einheit neben das Ergebnis zu schreiben, hat unser Physiklehrer "Flöhe pro Panzer" dazugeschrieben, der Spaßvogel.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ayden Ehrenreich heißt der Schauspieler der den jungen Han Solo spielt



Auch falsch. 

Der Typ heißt "Alden" Ehrenreich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Auch falsch.
> 
> Der Typ heißt "Alden" Ehrenreich.



Sachichdoch, Elton!


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mir egal, Hauptsache, er schafft den Korsalflug in weniger als 12 Flöhen pro Panzer. "Parsec" macht hier keinen Sinn, denn 1 Parsec ~ 3,26 Lichtjahre, das ist also eine Längen- und keine Zeiteinheit. Ein klassischer Drehbuch-Fail. Immer wenn wir vergessen haben, die Einheit neben das Ergebnis zu schreiben, hat unser Physiklehrer "Flöhe pro Panzer" dazugeschrieben, der Spaßvogel.



Typischer Fall von Halbwissen...

Du hast zwar recht, dass Parsec eine Längeneinheit ist, dennoch ist die Einheit hier nicht falsch gewählt!
Der Kesselflug hat nämlich nichts mit einem typischen Rennen zu tun, also auch nicht damit wer unbedingt der schnellste ist. Es geht darum den kürzesten Weg zu nutzen (der auch zumeist der gefährlichste ist).

Ich zitiere:
"Han Solo flog in seinem Millennium Falken das Kessel-Rennen einst in weniger als 12 Parsecs und war damit lange Zeit Rekordhalter mit der kürzesten zurückgelegenen Strecke."

Oder auch hier wo das Thema in einem kompletten Beitrag behandelt wurde:
https://www.kino.de/film/krieg-der-...s-fehler-lachen-alle-dabei-ist-es-gar-keiner/

Quellen:
Kessel-Flug | Jedipedia | FANDOM powered by Wikia


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Halbwissen...



Okay, Korrektur ist angenommen. Wer klugscheißert, soll es richtig tun. Jetzt frage ich mich aber: Was macht den Millenniumfalken so besonders, daß er den Korsalflug in der kürzesten Distanz schafft? Hat das irgendwas mit der Bauart oder dem Antrieb zu tun?


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Okay, Korrektur ist angenommen. Wer klugscheißert, soll es richtig tun. Jetzt frage ich mich aber: Was macht den Millenniumfalken so besonders, daß er den Korsalflug in der kürzesten Distanz schafft? Hat das irgendwas mit der Bauart oder dem Antrieb zu tun?



Man möge mich bitte korrigieren, wenn ich Unsinn erzähle, denn ich bin nun kein Hardcore-SW-Experte, aber erzählt Solo nicht mehrmals stolz davon, dass "seine besonderen Umbauten/Modifikationen" den Falken so besonders machen? Das kann ja auch stärkere Schilde, Panzerung, bessere Manövrierfähigkeit,etc.  bedeuten. Die "Basis"- oder "Ladenversion" des YT-1300 Frachters ist jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nix Besonderes.


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Okay, Korrektur ist angenommen. Wer klugscheißert, soll es richtig tun. Jetzt frage ich mich aber: Was macht den Millenniumfalken so besonders, daß er den Korsalflug in der kürzesten Distanz schafft? Hat das irgendwas mit der Bauart oder dem Antrieb zu tun?



Das hat eher was damit zu tun, dass er auf gut deutsch die "dicksten Eier" hatte, eine so gefährliche Route zu nehmen als irgendwelche besonderen Sachen am Falken.
Aber was weiß ich? Das Extended Universe gibt es seit Disney ja nicht mehr und vielleicht kommt alles absolut anders und der Falke hat den Antrieb eines Sternenzerstörers eingebaut oder solche Sachen... 

Aber zum Trailer:
Find ich jetzt nicht schlecht. Macht Lust auf mehr. Und so wie es bisher aussieht erfahren wir wohl nicht direkt wie Han und Chewbacca zusammengekommen sind. Auf Donald Glover als jungen Land bin ich aber sehr gespannt!


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2018)

Jupp, der Millenium Falke ist ein stark modifizierter corellianischer YT-Frachter, der ihn deutlich effizienter macht als das Basis-Modell. Solche getunten Schiffe die die Standart-Modell stark übertreffen gibt es einige im Star Wars Universum. Die Slave 1 von Boba/Jango Fett ist ein ähnlicher Fall und etwa um ein vielfaches stärker bewafnet und damit zigmal gefährlicher als ein Standart-Schiff der Firespray-Klasse.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Jupp, der Millenium Falke ist ein stark modifizierter corellianischer YT-Frachter, der ihn deutlich effizienter macht als das Basis-Modell. Solche getunten Schiffe die die Standart-Modell stark übertreffen gibt es einige im Star Wars Universum. Die Slave 1 von Boba/Jango Fett ist ein ähnlicher Fall und etwa um ein vielfaches stärker bewafnet und damit zigmal gefährlicher als ein Standart-Schiff der Firespray-Klasse.



Was Ihr alles wißt ... Ich fühle mich so ungebildet. Wer sind eigentlich die Correlianer, und was zum Kuckuck ist die Firespray-Klasse? Man merkt schon, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen. Man kann nicht alles im Leben gelesen haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was Ihr alles wißt ... Ich fühle mich so ungebildet. Wer sind eigentlich die Correlianer, und was zum Kuckuck ist die Firespray-Klasse? Man merkt schon, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen. Man kann nicht alles im Leben gelesen haben.



Han Solo ist z. B. ein Corellianer. Corellia ist ein erdähnlicher Planet, wird hauptsächlich von Menschen bewohnt und zählt zu den sog. "Kernwelten". Corellia ist u. a. berühmt für (Raum-)Schiffsbau und fähige Piloten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Han Solo ist z. B. ein Corellianer. Corellia ist ein erdähnlicher Planet, wird hauptsächlich von Menschen bewohnt und zählt zu den sog. "Kernwelten". Corellia ist u. a. berühmt für (Raum-)Schiffsbau und fähige Piloten.



Eben sachte er noch, er sei kein Hardcore-Star-Wars-Fan, unnu kommt er doch mit Spezialwissen ums Eck ...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Eben sachte er noch, er sei kein Hardcore-Star-Wars-Fan, unnu kommt er doch mit Spezialwissen ums Eck ...



Immer eine Frage der Perspektive. 

Für einen echten Hardcore-Fan ist mein Wissen bestenfalls oberflächlich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Februar 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Immer eine Frage der Perspektive.
> 
> Für einen echten Hardcore-Fan ist mein Wissen bestenfalls oberflächlich.



Du Tiefstapler! Und was ist jetzt die Firespray-Klasse? Ist das sowas wie die Nimitz-Klasse?


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Februar 2018)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> und was zum Kuckuck ist die Firespray-Klasse?



solche Schiffe, wie eben die vom Kopfgeldjäger Boba Fett genutzte Slave 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phone (5. Februar 2018)

Was mich wundert ist...warum Solo nicht mit einer Frau besetzt wurde oO
Ach ne dann hätten sie ja nichts mehr neues für das Remake in 5 Jahren .
Kleiner Spaß am Rande 

Seit dem jedes Jahr ein SW Filmchen erscheint, ist es für mich nicht mehr so interessant obwohl ich die Thematik eigentlich ganz gut finde.


----------



## MrFob (5. Februar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist...warum Solo nicht mit einer Frau besetzt wurde oO
> Ach ne dann hätten sie ja nichts mehr neues für das Remake in 5 Jahren .
> Kleiner Spaß am Rande
> .



Ich habe verlaessliche Informationen, dass das fuer den C-3PO Ableger geplant ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Februar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist...warum Solo nicht mit einer Frau besetzt wurde oO
> Ach ne dann hätten sie ja nichts mehr neues für das Remake in 5 Jahren .
> Kleiner Spaß am Rande
> 
> Seit dem jedes Jahr ein SW Filmchen erscheint, ist es für mich nicht mehr so interessant obwohl ich die Thematik eigentlich ganz gut finde.



Statt Han Solo dann Hope Solo?


----------



## OriginalOrigin (6. Februar 2018)

Wird sicher ein netter Film, aber ich habe leider kein großes Interesse zu sehen wie Han Solo zum Falken kommt und einer der größten Schmuggler wird.  Ich denke ich werde warten bis es den Film in der A1 Videothek gibt, dort dann kurz ausleihen und zuhause rein ziehen.  Am interessantesten  finde ich sogar wie sie das Imperium darstellen wollen, immerhin war Han mal auf der Akademie. Ich hoffe mal es ist nicht wieder das typische "wir sind halt böse, weil wir böse sind" Schema.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Februar 2018)

Der Fehler mit dem fehlenden "s" bei dieses Frühjahr wurde gefixt  (bei 0:49)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcVZJzyZhPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## suggysug (8. Februar 2018)

Hmm kommt es mir nur so vor oder kommen alle neuen Starwars Nebenstorys extrem düster rüber. 
(Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag es. Ist mir eben nur so aufgefallen^^)


----------

